# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Canard PC sur Windows 8/RT ?

## GodziFa

Bonjour,

Il est peut-être un peu tôt pour en parler mais je souhaitais savoir si vous envisagiez de faire une version numérique de CPC sur Windows 8/RT si les produits propulsant l'OS rencontrent du succès?

Avez-vous déjà fait des tests avec les versions preview?

Longue vie au mag'  ::love::

----------


## redleader

Je me suis posé la même question. Mais il est peut-être encore un peu tôt pour répondre ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> 
> Il est peut-être un peu tôt pour en parler mais je souhaitais savoir si vous envisagiez de faire une version numérique de CPC sur Windows 8/RT si les produits propulsant l'OS rencontrent du succès?
> Longue vie au mag'


En fait, nous dépendons des outils Aquafadas que nous utilisons, donc là où ils iront, nous irons. A ma connaissance, ils n'ont rien annoncer concernant Windows 8. Je suppose qu'ils attendent de voir si cela représente une part de marché viable financièrement. Ce qui va être notre cas également.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je suppose qu'ils attendent de voir si cela représente une part de marché viable financièrement. Ce qui va être notre cas également.


Quoi ?!? Vous n'avez pas assez de Porsche et de piscine de billets pour faire passer vos lecteurs avant vos intérêts financiers ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Valerien

Surtout si l'app utilise du multitouch pour zoomer sur les images, tourner les pages etc. Ce ne serait pas forcément utile, mais qu'est-ce que ce serait classe !

----------


## Gtrevize

et sur android, l'appli avance (juste pour savoir)  ::):

----------


## Chamalow

Hello les lapins/canards.

J'aurais tendance à penser que votre édition numérique gagnerait à être dispo depuis n'importe quelle plateforme ! Je veux bien payer (d'ailleurs je paye), mais la dématerialisation telle que je la comprends doit être un avantage et pas un inconvénient.

Donc, on s'abonne, et on peut lire QUELQUE SOIT LA PLATEFORME. Ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui. Je ne traîne pas forcément ma tablette partout, et quand je veux lire CanardPC, je trouve suuuuuuper dommage de ne pas pouvoir le faire depuis mon PC avec mes identifiants. Ou mon Mac, ou n'importe ou quand j'en ai envie.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ou mon Mac


C'est normal pour un mag avec PC dedans...

Ceci est un petit troll tout mignon.

----------


## fougny

> Hello les lapins/canards.
> 
> J'aurais tendance à penser que votre édition numérique gagnerait à être dispo depuis n'importe quelle plateforme ! Je veux bien payer (d'ailleurs je paye), mais la dématerialisation telle que je la comprends doit être un avantage et pas un inconvénient.
> 
> Donc, on s'abonne, et on peut lire QUELQUE SOIT LA PLATEFORME. Ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui. Je ne traîne pas forcément ma tablette partout, et quand je veux lire CanardPC, je trouve suuuuuuper dommage de ne pas pouvoir le faire depuis mon PC avec mes identifiants. Ou mon Mac, ou n'importe ou quand j'en ai envie.


Et tu serais pret à payer combien pour une telle fonctionnalité? 
 Parce que je doute que ce soit gratuit à développer ce genre de choses.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ben un site web payant ça se fait (avec support du offline, ce qui existe chez la concurrence)  :;): 
Ca rendrait la version numérique de CPC 100% portable (même les PC seraient concernés, ce qui serait génial pour mon cas).
Mais bon, CPC s'est déjà engagé dans la voie des applications, donc je pense que c'est mort.

----------


## Chamalow

> Et tu serais pret à payer combien pour une telle fonctionnalité? 
>  Parce que je doute que ce soit gratuit à développer ce genre de choses.


Eh bien le même prix que pour la version tablette s'te bonne blague !

Encore une fois, l'idée c'est : je m'abonne (ou j'achète un N°), et pouf : j'y ai accès depuis n'importe quelle plateforme.

D'ailleurs plus je le dis, plus ça me semble une évidence. Avec le minimum de protection qui fait qu'on ne pourrait lire le truc qu'à un endroit à la fois, ou avec des IP déclarées, ou je ne sais quoi.

Du coup ça marche sur Ipad même sans abonnement au kiosque (donc pas de redevance Apple), et sur toutes les plateformes HTML5 compatibles. Hopla.

----------


## fougny

> Eh bien le même prix que pour la version tablette s'te bonne blague !
> 
> Encore une fois, l'idée c'est : je m'abonne (ou j'achète un N°), et pouf : j'y ai accès depuis n'importe quelle plateforme.
> 
> D'ailleurs plus je le dis, plus ça me semble une évidence. Avec le minimum de protection qui fait qu'on ne pourrait lire le truc qu'à un endroit à la fois, ou avec des IP déclarées, ou je ne sais quoi.
> 
> Du coup ça marche sur Ipad même sans abonnement au kiosque (donc pas de redevance Apple), et sur toutes les plateformes HTML5 compatibles. Hopla.


Déja faut expliquer à) apple que tu veux donner l’accès à des gens sans passez par leur in app purchase (donc comme tu dis sans payer la redevance) pour ça je te souhaite bon courage. Dans le meilleur des cas ils vont juste dire non (le pire ils virent ton app. C'est déja arrivé). 
Ensuite le 'et pouf' en informatique (et à ma connaissance ailleurs auss)i, ça n'existe pas. Donc il faut développer les applications sur toutes les plateformes ou tu veux que ça fasse 'et pouf'. Et à moins que tu ne sois développeur bénévole et que tu proposes tes services ça coute des sous. 
Ils sont gentils chez canard pc mais je doute que leur générosité aille aussi loin.

----------


## Chamalow

> Déja faut expliquer à) apple que tu veux donner l’accès à des gens sans passez par leur in app purchase (donc comme tu dis sans payer la redevance) pour ça je te souhaite bon courage. Dans le meilleur des cas ils vont juste dire non (le pire ils virent ton app. C'est déja arrivé). 
> Ensuite le 'et pouf' en informatique (et à ma connaissance ailleurs auss)i, ça n'existe pas. Donc il faut développer les applications sur toutes les plateformes ou tu veux que ça fasse 'et pouf'. Et à moins que tu ne sois développeur bénévole et que tu proposes tes services ça coute des sous. 
> Ils sont gentils chez canard pc mais je doute que leur générosité aille aussi loin.


Je n'ai pas parlé d'application *du tout*. Je suis abonné à quelques sites en ligne, genre arrêt sur images, PCInpact, et avec des identifiants j'ai bien un accès "premium" sur mon PC, mon Mac, mon Iphone, mon Ipad, etc.

L'appli peut continuer sa vie de son côté, ça assure la visibilité dans le kiosque. Mais pour les autres (donc TOUS LES AUTRES OS qu'IOS) l'accès serait assuré via le site "canardpc".

Je dis sans doute une grosse connerie, mais tu as des images, du texte, des vidéos, et de la mise en page. Ça ressemble beaucoup de mon point de vue à un site Internet...

Accessoirement même sur IOS j'adorerais NE PAS ETRE OBLIGE d'utiliser l'appli Canard qui fait raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamer mon Ipad 1... Mais alors raaaaaaamer !!! A tel point que quand la page est "lourde", ça plante une fois sur deux.

----------


## gripoil

J'suis assez d'accord avec le monsieur. J'ai du mal à voir l’intérêt du dématérialisé si la plateforme est une contrainte.
Mais bon, CanardPC semble avoir choisi son outil dans l'optique de proposer une VRAIE expérience démat, pas un pdf tactile.
De toutes façons j'ai pas l'impression qu'il existe encore de gros outil de publication numérique gérant l'HTML5 multiplateforme.

J'espère juste que ça verra le jour au plus vite et que CPC se jettera dessus, et si Aquamachin est un truc réputé c'est peut être déjà dans les tuyaux des développeurs.
De toutes façons c'est pas sensé être le but du HTML5 ? De pouvoir dire "et pouf". Nan parceque ce délire des applications, des marketplace et tout le tsoin tsoin ça me les brise sévère...

----------


## von morgan

Je suis d'accord avec chamalow, je suis un fervent lecteur de canard pc, et je suis dégouté de ne pouvoir lire console mag sous pretexte que je n' ai pas de tablette. J'ai un pc et une 360, je n'ai donc pas besoin d'une tablette, je n'ai pas non plus de portable moderne (le mien date de la prehistoire et ne va même pas sur internet). Les lecteurs de canard pc ne sont pas tous des nantis férus de nouvelle technologie, moi aussi je voudrais suivre l'histoire secrete de call of duty. 
Ps: elle est passée ou la bd de couli au debut du magazine? Il y en a eu une dans le dernier numéro, mais ça faisait deux trois canard qu'elle avait disparue. j'espere qu'on va la retrouver régulierement en cette nouvelle année.

----------


## lunamaide

Moi aussi........Je suis d'accord avec chamalow, je suis un fervent lecteur de canard pc, et je suis dégouté de ne pouvoir lire console mag sous pretexte que je n' ai pas de tablette.

----------


## XNihili

Et moi, je suis dégoûté de devoir payer plusieurs fois si je veux avoir un jeu sur différente plateforme.
On devrait payer qu'une seule fois n'importe quel média numérique et pouvoir l'avoir sur toutes les plateformes.
C'est normal non ? C'est que du numérique.

:3

----------


## von morgan

Xnihili, je joue sur console et sur pc et ça me bourre aussi de devoir acheter un deuxieme exemplaire de mon jeu si je veux y jouer sur pc. Alors daccord, on va me dire que je n'ai qu'a acheter mon jeu direct en version pc. Mais il y a des jeux comme les gta par exemple, qui sortent sur pc longtemps apres la sortie sur console. Le problème, c'est c'est que si c'est tres facile de convertir un film en numérique, c'est une autre paire de manche de convertire un jeu console en version pc. Il y a beaucoup de taf, et l'optimisation est un cauchemard tellement il y a de pcs differents. De plus, le jeu doit pouvoir tourner dans des résolutions supérieures à celles d'une console. Donc, à moins que les devs acceptent de bosser gratos, on devra continuer à payer pour avoir la version pc d'un jeu qu'on à déjà sur console.

----------


## GodziFa

C'est surtout une politique commerciale... La majeure partie des jeux multi-plateformes sortent en même temps. Il n'y a que Rockstar qui fait la fine bouche... Mais c'est hors-sujet.

----------


## von morgan

De toute façon, Rockstars, tant qu'ils continuront à nous sortir des bombes atomiques comme Red dead redemption et gta, je continuerais d'acheter leurs jeux en double exemplaire sans aucuns remords. Il est hors de question que j'attende six mois de plus pour y jouer sur pc alors que le jeu existe sur console, j'aime beaucoup trop ces licenses (bon pour red dead le problème ne s'est pas posé vu qu'ils ne l'ont jamais sortit sur pc, du coup je suis triste pour les anti consoles car ils ont raté un grand jeu avec en plus des graphismes magnifiques).

----------


## D-Reaper

La situation a évolué ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> La situation a évolué ?


Oui, on bosse dessus de notre coté, sans Aquafadas.

----------

